# M-edge annoucement re: Kindle 3 covers!!!!!!!!!



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

M-Edge Announces Suite of Accessories Designed for New Kindle 
M-Edge Accessories Updates Bestselling Kindle Accessories and Introduces New Styles for Kindle 3

ODENTON, Md.--(BUSINESS WIRE)--On the heels of Amazon's announcement last week of a new Kindle, M-Edge Accessories, the leading provider of e-reader accessories, is launching their most expansive suite of e-reader accessories ever, completely customized for the new device. More than 20 jackets, cases, stands, and lights will be made available on the M-Edge website and with retail partners over the next several weeks.

"With more than 6.6 million e-readers sold in the U.S. this year alone, readers are demanding purpose-built e-reader accessories that offer more than just device protection, but also provide opportunities for personalization and include enhancements that make electronic reading truly an unmatched experience."
.M-Edge's existing suite of bestselling Kindle accessories will be upgraded to fit the new model, with most styles retrofitted to include additional features like integrated stands and broader color selection. M-Edge will also be adding several new jacket styles to their already extensive collection of products, including the Method Portfolio, recently launched for the iPad and consistently sold out; the Safari Jacket, made of leopard-printed calf hair; and the Cambridge Jacket, a modern and sophisticated wool and leather e-reader jacket.

"At M-Edge, we aim to provide readers a superior e-reading experience through the power of innovative design and unmatched selection. Our suite of accessories, designed specifically for latest generation Kindle users, is as impressive in style and feel as they are in fit and function," commented M-Edge CEO Patrick Mish.

"With more than 6.6 million e-readers sold in the U.S. this year alone, readers are demanding purpose-built e-reader accessories that offer more than just device protection, but also provide opportunities for personalization and include enhancements that make electronic reading truly an unmatched experience."

All M-Edge Kindle accessories will be available for purchase at www.medgestore.com and Amazon.com. Customers can sign up to receive updated launch information by clicking here and entering their e-mail address, as well as by following M-Edge on Facebook.

About M-Edge Accessories, LLC

M-Edge Accessories was founded in 2006 to make electronic reading an engaging, enjoyable, and sought-after experience. Since its inception, M-Edge's focus has been developing innovative, adaptable, and personalized products to enhance the e-reading experience. M-Edge product offerings have grown to include several lines of accessories designed for the most popular e-reader devices on the market, including Kindle, iPad, nook™, and Sony Readers.

M-Edge broke new ground in the e-reader accessory industry by introducing the e-Luminator, the first booklight designed specifically to integrate into e-reader jackets, and the Guardian, the world's first waterproof, floating e-reader case, allowing users to read where they never could before.

All M-Edge products are trademarks of M-Edge Accessories, LLC. All other brands and products referenced herein are acknowledged to be trademarks or registered trademarks of their respective holders. 
http://www.businesswire.com/portal/site/home/permalink/?ndmViewId=news_view&newsId=20100803005836&newsLang=en


----------



## LibbyD (Apr 28, 2009)

Good for M-Edge.  I like to see companies adopt bold strategies.

I'm also glad to know the Method Portfolio will be available to us.  I've been lusting after that one.  (But the calf hair ..... umm .... not so much.)


----------



## JaneD (May 11, 2010)

Good to know they're working on some cool designs - and more color choices make me happy too! I'm not pulling the trigger on any K3 covers until I see what M-Edge offers. I've been so happy with their Latitude for my DX; the quality is really top-notch.


----------



## nelle (Mar 20, 2009)

I've never bought an M-edge product, but I noticed on their web site they have the Icon sleeve on sale, and it's described as a product that could be used for the latest Kindle (and Nook).  I was wondering if anyone here owns it and what do you think? The green croco looks nice.


----------

